# help nella tabella partizioni c'è roba che non mi aspettavo

## darkice

sul portatile avevo predisposto tempo fa delle partizioni per linux

4 partizioni di cui una, la più grossa, a windows xp, in quanto il portatile è di mio padre e io voglio mettere gentoo come sistema ausiliario (diciamo per me...quando mi capita di avere il portatile)

oggi ho voluto iniziare la procedura di installazione

vado però a vedere la tabella delle partizioni ed è questa...

```
  

                        cfdisk (util-linux-ng 2.13.1.1)

                              Disk Drive: /dev/sda

                       Size: 120034123776 bytes, 120.0 GB

             Heads: 255   Sectors per Track: 63   Cylinders: 14593

    Name        Flags      Part Type  FS Type          [Label]        Size (MB)

 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    sda1        Boot        Primary   FAT16          [NO NAME    ]       106.93

    sda3                    Primary   Linux swap / Solaris               542.87

    sda5                    Logical   W95 FAT16 (LBA)                  22019.08

    sda6                    Logical   NTFS             [^K]            97354.42

                            Pri/Log   Free Space                           8.23

```

cioè...posso capire la prima che windows l'abbia modificata per metterci il suo caricatore di os...ma che diavolo ha fatto con quelle dopo?

quella con lo swap ce l'ho messa io ora perchè sennò pure la ci stava un fat16 inutile...come potete vedere avevo lasciato sui 500mb per lo swap, un centinaio di mb per il boot...poi 22gb per il sistema e il resto a windows...ma perchè cavolo ora mi trovo con partizioni logiche?..

io mi aspettavo di trovare tutte raw e solo l'ultima ntfs, e assolutamente tutte quante primarie...invece sembra che windows abbia creato su quella che doveva essere di gentoo, una partizione estesa nella quale rientra poi la partizione più grande che avevo fatto.

ora la paura è che se dovessi cambiare quella in cui ci sta W95 fat16 (LBA), windows non parta più...non so che fare...help, voglio evitare di danneggiare la partizione windows che sennò mio padre mi scanna perchè ci tiene tutta la sua roba ...

----------

## cloc3

 *darkice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> oggi hche sennò mio padre mi scanna ...

 

probabilmente qualcuno è passarto dietro di te a fare delle schifezze.

oramai ti hanno fregato

crea una tua chiavetta usb e parti con quella.

se hai bisogno d spazio dati, formattta ext3 un file nascosto dentro la partizione del babbo e montalo in loop.

così gli restituisci lo scherzo.

----------

## darkice

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *darkice wrote:*   
> 
> oggi hche sennò mio padre mi scanna ... 
> 
> probabilmente qualcuno è passarto dietro di te a fare delle schifezze.
> ...

 

secondo me nessuno ha fatto nulla ...sono l'unico che ha accesso al pc

per me sta cagata micidiale l'ha fatta windows xp da solo quando si è installato

ho scoperto che con qualche programma si possono passare partizioni da logiche a primarie: quanto è pericolosa come operazione e quanto è consigliabile fare backup?...perchè si tratta di backuppare 80gb di roba e non so do metterla...

----------

## cloc3

 *darkice wrote:*   

> quanto è pericolosa come operazione?

 

quanto è cattivo il papi?

un hd nuovo di stecca viene poche decine di euri.

----------

## darkice

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *darkice wrote:*   quanto è pericolosa come operazione? 
> 
> quanto è cattivo il papi?
> 
> un hd nuovo di stecca viene poche decine di euri.

 

ammesso e non concesso che io voglia prendere un altro disco per fare sto lavoro...e poi il dual boot come lo faccio se uso un altro disco

no voglio risolvere con questo

voglio sapere quanto è rischioso passare una logica in primaria e se c'è il rischio di perdere tutto

----------

## devilheart

se windows funziona perché passare la logica in primaria?

----------

## darkice

we devil pure qua stai XD

pensavo di passarlo in primaria, distruggere quella estesa maledetta, copiare i file di configurazione di ntldr nella partizione primaria di windows e, se mi riesce -ma devo documentarmi bene (e chiedere) - installare grub e avviare quindi windows da grub normalmente come già faccio sul mio pc

----------

